# Spillers Speedy Mash Fibre?



## jess894 (30 October 2017)

Has anyone fed this yet? Any thoughts? Ingredients below and more info here https://www.spillers-feeds.com/speedy-mash-fibre

- Nutritionally Improved Straw
- Oatfeed
- Unmolassed sugar beet
- Sunflower extract
- Wheatfeed
- Rapeseed oil
- Limestone
- Vitamin and mineral premix
- Salt
- FOS
- Lysine


Thanks &#128522;


----------



## Fiona (30 October 2017)

Someone on here suggested that there was a lot of apple flavouring added which made it high in sugar, so I have been sticking with the trusty fast fibre so far.....

I'm happy to be proved wrong though.

Fiona


----------



## Leo Walker (30 October 2017)

full of junk and not something I would want to be feeding


----------



## Bradsmum (30 October 2017)

I recently bought some as was having trouble getting fast fibre. One of mine loves it and licks the bowl clean, the other barely touched it and is back on fast fibre. Each to their own I guess but I much prefer feeding fast fibre of the two.


----------



## ester (30 October 2017)

I'd rather feed fast fibre off the two, this one has higher starch and I don't like the ingredients as much - but having made me look at the FF again I'm pleased to see they have scrapped  the garlic


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 October 2017)

I'm also sticking with fast fibre. Due to sugar & starch content being lower.


----------

